# Need help identifying this knife



## Patinated (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello Members,
I live in Toronto, Canada. I feel I’m lucky to live in a city that has great knife stores like Tosho and KnifeToronto. Today I went to a Japanese grocery store for some good soy sauce and noticed they had a small knife section where they had this knife:





They couldnt tell me about it (the “knife expert” wasnt in today lol). It was listed at CA$875. Anyone knows this maker by any chance?


----------



## pavhav (Oct 31, 2021)

I'd guess Moritaka AS. I have a 300mm Sujuhiki from them and rather like it, but that price seems steep.


----------



## McMan (Oct 31, 2021)

I was thinking moritaka too. The horizontal scratch pattern in the KU is pretty unique to them.
Here's the kanji from a moritaka in case someone who reads kanji can chime in to compare:





P.S. Moritaka go for $2-300 not ballpark $875CAD...


----------



## KenHash (Nov 1, 2021)

Definitely Moritaka. I'm rather surprised that you found this in a "grocery store".
Maybe the owner is from Kumamoto Prefecture?


----------



## Patinated (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for your help everyone. It has to be a Moritaka because the kanji that @McMan shared looks identiacal. Thanks McMan for sharing the photo! I just have a strong feeling they got the price wrong. 

@KenHash I was surprised too to see their small collection. They had some good knives! I should have taken a photo of the entire shelf!! Next time I go, will take one and share. Its fun checking out knives


----------



## Patinated (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Patinated (Nov 7, 2021)

Looks like they corrected their price of the Morotaka to CAD 375. Not a bad collection for just a grocery store!


----------



## shopshopshop (Nov 7, 2021)

Sanko?


----------



## Patinated (Nov 8, 2021)

shopshopshop said:


> Sanko?


Yes


----------

